

The Ghost marketplace runs WordPress - mkjonesuk
http://marketplace.ghost.org/wp-login.php

======
cfinke
Those who work on Ghost have always maintained that WordPress has become too
focused on being a CMS instead of a blogging engine, so it would make sense
that they would use it when they need a CMS.

